

Electric Cars to Cut Oil Imports 40% - GanymedeZero
http://www.proton4.com/technology/electric-cars-to-cut-oil-imports-40/

======
simonblack
Where does the energy which generates the charging electricity come from? Some
places _will_ use nuclear energy or some other non-oil energy source, but many
places will use oil to generate the electricity used in an attempt to save
importing oil.

Then the problem is that generation and charging losses will mean that _more_
oil rather than _less_ oil will be imported.

